# Guess the breed of this horse (it's sort of a trick question)



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Don't worry, he's not an obscure breed that nobody could guess. His breed is (I think) still one of the top 10 breeds in America. 

So, tell me what you think he is, and if you would, post why you think he looks like what you think he is


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

Unless he is a solid colored paint, I think he is a Quarter Horse. He has a fairly ample butt and has the look of some of the newer studs I have been seeing with the thin legs. But really it is the western show halter that is making me more certain!  He almost has a Thoroughbred look to him, but that seems to be where the new Quarter Horse is heading these days....but I may be wrong, I once though a big old tanky looking Arab was a Quarter Horse too! :grit:


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

It's just a plain leather halter, not a western show halter.

No guess is the wrong answer - like I said, it's a trick question!


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

Looked like it had the silver on the nose band. Still looks like some of the QH studs I have seen lately. Or is he a little bit of everything!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Is he gaited?

My guess was going to be thoroughbred. Maybe even an appendix bred QH. That is unless he's gaited.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

My guess would be TB or QH as well ... as HM says, some of the QH lines have a lot of TB now and I've seen a number of the QH types that are going into the sporthorse disciplines that look a lot like this horse.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

No, he is not gaited. He is not a crossbred, he is registered as a purebred in his registry.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll stick with QH and TB then.TB first and then QH second.


----------



## shaunar (May 17, 2008)

I am going to guess Morgan. He is a nice looking horse, and really does look like a Quarter Horse. Since the Quarter Horses were originally bred from several different breeds with the most prominent being the Morgan, that is what I base my guess on.


----------



## shaunar (May 17, 2008)

Unless---- is it Secretariat? LOL.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

shaunar said:


> Unless---- is it Secretariat? LOL.


My first impression, too! Never saw him in the flesh, but he had more white.

Peg


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Hmmmm.... I need more info! Can we know how tall and how old he is?


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

My first impression was going to be QH but then got to looking (since not gaited) Morgan maaaybe ugh not enough info...


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Appaloosa


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

He is too nice looking for a QH. He is not down hill in the front and he has a nice balanced Conformation.

American Warmblood


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

bergere said:


> He is too nice looking for a QH. He is not down hill in the front and he has a nice balanced Conformation.
> 
> American Warmblood


lol, that's what I thought when I first saw the thumbnail pic. 

He's not a solid Paint or Appaloosa. 

I'll see if I can find his age and height stats.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I am going to say that he is registered in one of the Warmblood registries; Possibly Oldenburg. BUT by actual blood, he is very high percentage TB.

I sold an Oldenburg colt last year (fully, completely registered and branded Oldenburg) that was actually 1/2 Hanoverian, 1/4 Oldenburg, 1/4 Quarterhorse! The rules are funny and that's just how it worked out....


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

jill.costello said:


> I am going to say that he is registered in one of the Warmblood registries; Possibly Oldenburg. BUT by actual blood, he is very high percentage TB.
> 
> I sold an Oldenburg colt last year (fully, completely registered and branded Oldenburg) that was actually 1/2 Hanoverian, 1/4 Oldenburg, 1/4 Quarterhorse! The rules are funny and that's just how it worked out....


I was just coming back here to guess that!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I would lean towards one of the warmbloods too. I'll go with Trakehner.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

"STILL" one of the top ten, thus a breed that is possibly not as new as the warmbloods..I'll go with Morgan too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like a QH to me, but what do I know?


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

I would say that's a brown horse, LOL.


Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Mustang?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

That's an awfully TB sort of front end, so that's my guess.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

OK Malinda... fess up... we are dying to know!! ;O)


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm going with TB.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

GrannyCarol said:


> That's an awfully TB sort of front end, so that's my guess.


My very first impression was TB. Then I noticed the body is too short. I decided it looks more like a QH. But the head doesn't look quite right for a QH.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I guess American Warmblood- some type of Warmblood crossed with Thoroughbred.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Hanoverian


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

ladycat said:


> My very first impression was TB. Then I noticed the body is too short. I decided it looks more like a QH. But the head doesn't look quite right for a QH.


Now I thought the head/neck/shoulders looked like a classic example of a halter-bred Foundation Quarter horse. 
However, the front legs are so SKINNY... And the butt doesn't seem quite right...


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Because of the layback of shoulder: Thoroughbred.

Saddlebreds have good layback of shoulder, too, but the head is course in a different way.

The boxy muzzle looks Quarter Horse, so it could possibly be an Appendix. That's a Quarter Horse looking croup, but not enough heart girth for a pure Quarter Horse.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

southerngurl said:


> Mustang?


I am with you.


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

I agree that he looks like a halter horse. Is it possibly "Impressive"? Appears to be a lot of horse on small feet.

Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

:grin:


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd go with the mustang crowd, because his butt conformation is kinda like my mustang's. But his feet look too little. Hmmm....


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

levi1739 said:


> I agree that he looks like a halter horse. Is it possibly "Impressive"? Appears to be a lot of horse on small feet.
> 
> Have fun, be safe
> 
> Jack


Not near enough 'bulk' for an Impressive bred QH


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree, bergere! lol


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thorcheron.


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

Looks pretty similar to me, but then what do I know.


Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

This is Secretariat, for comparison's sake.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Oh, and Impressive was actually 5/8 TB. Many, many QHs have a very high percentage of TB in them, even horses from the 1940s and 50s.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

malinda said:


> Oh, and Impressive was actually 5/8 TB. Many, many QHs have a very high percentage of TB in them, even horses from the 1940s and 50s.


If I recall correctly, I believe the quarter horse was created by taking mustang mares and covering them with the best thoroughbred stallion they could locate. Then selecting from there on. 

I'm a NFQHA fan myself.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Did I miss it? Was the mystery horse identified??


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Ok, so I can't find any stats on the horse's height, but he was born in 2001, and I would guess the photo was taken when he was 3-5 years old.


And now - drumroll please....

He is a registered, "purebred" ARABIAN!! His name is TH Richie and he is a racing Arabian.

I brought this subject up because I used to be an exercise rider for an Arabian Racing farm. The owner of the farm told me years ago that the French were crossing TBs with their Arabs and registering them as "purebred" Arabians. So then the American Arabians were no match for what were essentially Anglo-Arabs in the races. Now American breeders have jumped on the bandwagon and have been importing these "French Arabs", and creating some really successful "Arab" racehorses.

I thought she was exaggerating when she said the "new" Arab racehorses looked nothing like Arabians - then I saw this guy! I was browsing the web, and noticed his thumbnail pic and thought, "hmmm, he looks like a nice warmblood"... Then looked at his info and saw he is Arab - looked more and saw that his sire is from France! My friend was so right about this. It's a shame the registries are allowing this. Arabian "type" is very prepotent and I don't see how you could get a horse that looks like this out of two purebred Arabs. 

Here's the link that I found with TH Richie:
http://www.racearabians.com/detail.asp?id=146&n=TH-RICHIE---Breeding

And a few of the other stallions:
http://www.racearabians.com/catalog.asp?catid=121&n=STALLION-BREEDINGS--DARLEYS


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

malinda said:


> He is a registered, "purebred" ARABIAN!! His name is TH Richie and he is a racing Arabian.


Oh my gosh! I don't know a huge amount about horses, but I DO know what an Arabian looks like, and that ain't it!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

that's one funky head for an arabian 

(I was thinking appendix qh too - looked racy to me - so in that sense I guess we were all right )


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

malinda said:


> Ok, so I can't find any stats on the horse's height, but he was born in 2001, and I would guess the photo was taken when he was 3-5 years old.
> 
> 
> And now - drumroll please....
> ...



Thats pretty sick actually.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Are they registered separately like the Appendix QH's?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Oddly enough, I've heard that much the same thing 'may' have happened back in the 1950/1960 era with the heavy importation of Polish Arabs ... Bask was probably one of the most famous examples. He looked more "Arab" than this horse, but he was 16 hands at a time when a 'big' Arab might have been 15 hands. There was a lot of talk at the time that the Polish breed registry had allowed some outcrosses to TB lines to get that height. But the certified pedigrees showed nothing but Arab so they were accepted into the American registry.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I never would have guessed Arabian, the only thing about him to me that speaks to Arabian is is top line, a little.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

LOL, thought about Arabian, after I thought about TB. But decided the rump was wrong. So I went with mustang lol


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

lol, i almost said arabian because it was supposed to be a "trick question"! Recently someone told me that there are a couple different breeds of arab's and one of them is more stocky and bulky, and much less petite than the other. I'm guessing this is the bulky variety? LOL!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

wr, the American Arab registry does not have the same type of registry as QH does for Appendix horses - those which can "earn" their full QH papers with a show record. Half-Arabs and Anglo-Arabs have a separate registry, and even if you would keep breeding back to a purebred Arab, essentially ending up with a horse that is 99%+ Arab, it cannot be registered as a purebred Arab unless BOTH parents are registered as purebred Arabs.

SFM, that's interesting about the Polish Arabs, I had never heard that there may be some TB in there. If there is, it's far less than in the French Arabs, because Bask has unmistakable Arab characteristics. I believe Polish Arabs were nearly destroyed because of WWII, and I remember a story of some people and horses trekking to Russia from Poland in the winter during the war. There were only a handful of mares and foals that survived and those became the foundation horses for the Russian and Polish Arabians.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL see, now that is the second Arab I have confused with a quarter horse! I should have learned from the last boy!! At least I wasn't alone!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

A photo of Bask, the Polish Arab.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL!! I started to guess Arabian too, just because it was the fartherest from what it actually looked like. I like Polish Arabians, but mainly because I don't particularly care the smaller, more fine boned varieties.

He's handsome!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

malinda said:


> A photo of Bask, the Polish Arab.


Now that actually shows Arab characteristics.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow. Well at least they aren't able to cross them and claim them pure.

I do not see anything arabian about that horse. One of the most distinguishable features of the arabians and crosses is the dished head, but this fella has a small but normal looking head.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

brody said:


> that's one funky head for an arabian
> )


But an improvement.....


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

brody said:


> that's one funky head for an arabian


So's this:










I prefer the other one!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

2horses, I believe that's called a cull.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

2horses said:


> So's this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my....i'm so not an arab fan to begin with, but that is one UGLY horse!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I've seen photos of that mare before. I believe she was a halter champion in her day - which is unthinkable. That's not "typiness", that's deformity.

Though I have heard there were some big-name Arab breeders who at one time were having cosmetic surgery on their horses' faces/heads. I wonder if this mare was born like that or no?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yikes 2horses...is that photoshopped??

Arab was the last thing that even would have crossed my mind!


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

malinda said:


> I've seen photos of that mare before. I believe she was a halter champion in her day - which is unthinkable. That's not "typiness", that's deformity.
> 
> Though I have heard there were some big-name Arab breeders who at one time were having cosmetic surgery on their horses' faces/heads. I wonder if this mare was born like that or no?


I was just going to mention that some people were surgically doing that to their horses when I saw that you already did. Gross me out.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

This is my first schoolmaster, Dazl; a purebred Arabian!

There was a thread not long ago about horses we've known that were characters....he was one of them! This is what I wrote about my non-Arabian-like Arabian:

"My Eventing schoolmaster, Dazl. Dazl was UGLY, and the first time I rode him, I was forced to do it by my trainer. My mom and her had been on this big search for a horse for me; one that wasn't too big, too expensive, too lame, too hot, or too cold....one that was just right.

Well, I thought this one was TOO UGLY! 15.3HH Chestnut with dull, funky haircoat, bizzarre, high-heeled tall hooves, pig eyes and no tail to speak of..... Did I mention he was a *full-blooded Arab* and looked like an ewe-necked giraffe gone horribly wrong! He had NO jibbah, NO "dish", NO "tea-cup muzzle": he was an Arabian disgrace, as far as I was concerned, humph!

But, my trainer was emphatic: RIDE him.

And so, I tacked him up, and brought him into the arena for some basic Dressage and then some jumping. Did I mention I had never ridden a 3rd level schoolmaster before? Or a dead-honest jumper for that matter?.....

Within 10 minutes of mounting, I had a grin splitting my face and bugs stuck in my teeth from the smile I couldn't wipe away.

Dazl is to this day the only horse I've ever known who BEGGED to be ridden, LOVED to work, and was so honest that ANYONE could ride him. I could be riding a cross country course, loose a stirrup, grab mane, close my eyes and start screaming "oh-my-gosh-we're-gonna-diiiiiiieeeeeeee" and Dazl would get me through, over, under, wherever safe and sound, ALWAYS.

Trainer could say, "ok, let's try canter pirouette: SIT, ask for canter, ride him into your outside rein, adjust your seatbone, impulsion, half-halt, impulsion.....blah, blah, blah..."....All *I* would do is lean into Dazl's ear, "Dazl! Canter pirouette!" Then I'd sit pretty and think about happy things while Dazl executed the most perfect pirouette you ever saw....at least, that's how my sweet boy always made me feel.... "


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

jill.costello said:


>


Is that coloring for real?


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

ladycat, he has been clipped. The lighter areas are where he was shaved. 

Jill, he looks so much like old Zorba, the Arab I always thought was a Quarter Horse, only Zorba had shorter legs and a pleasure neck and headset to die for! He was more stocky. And what a fabulous temperament. He was used for beginners, but everyone love to ride him. He had smooth as silk gaits and was easy to ride. just ask and he did. Sadly he went down one day when he was about 26 or 27 and we lost him. He had been in great health up until that day, I had actually ridden him a few days prior. The vet never did figure out what happened, but we do know it wasn't colic or anything like that. Perhaps a stroke or something. I was working that day and by the time I got home he had already been taken away. Still miss that big old lug! But definitely not of the classic Arab type! My Quarter Horse yearling at the time, funny enough, was always thought to be an Arab and Zorba was always thought to be a Quarter Horse!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I was raised around arabian's and would have never guessed that was one. To me the neck is to short(though it is refined) and the head/nose is wrong.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Great story Jill! I had to chuckle a bit - a "not too expensive 3rd level schoolmaster"  Sounds like he is a one-in-a-million horse!

Out of curiosity, what was Dazl's breeding? My first horse (still have her) is an Arabian, and two of my Warmbloods are her half-Arab son and daughter.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I had a Crabbet (nearly 100%) purebred gelding years ago that while you could easily tell he was Arab, most would guess a Morgan or Quarter Horse cross rather than a purebred. He wasn't big- probably 14.2-3 but he was stocky and very nicely built. He was also sabino which tend to run in Crabbet lines.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Nope.. won't of ever gotten that one. Roman nose ...one doesn't think Arab.
But at least he is well built.

And that School master Arab... was worth his weight in gold!

As for that grey Sea horse Arab mare. She was born like that.. the foals on that farm look like that, they do have breathing problems and it is beyond disgusting to see people destroy a good breed. Can't begin to tell you how many levels of ugly that mare and her type are. blech......
and don't get me started on the Polish Arabs.... Like the PRE Andys... there is a lot of TB in those horses. Stupid.

As for the Dish in Arabs faces... once upon a time.. it was only a slight dish, like you would see in the purebred Egyptian Arabian. A well balanced body and mind... not what you see today. Mecca was this type of Arab. Traditional in conformation. He is a tall 14.2 hands. His sire was Maar-Khaliq. Have posted a photo of him in the past. These are what I call traditional Arabians.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

That is NOT a Roman nose! lol

This:








is a Roman nose. (his, not mine.  )


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

The Andy's I worked with had varying degrees of Roman noses. Personally, I love Roman Noses. ;O)

The old Barb's ....many of them had Roman noses.
And saw a Gelderlander once, that had a Roman nose to be proud of...was impressive!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Well if we're talking Roman noses like the OP's pic, I can go with that!  

But that horse I'm holding had a heavy Roman nose that just went with the rest of him. He was probably one of the _ugliest_ animals you've ever seen. 
Heavy in the front end, thick-necked, sparse hair in his mane or tail, REALLY high withers, feet that splayed out like dinner plates... 
Truly, he was a conformation disaster. lol

But saddle him and head to work and he'd shine like a copper penny. It was easy to forget how homely he was when he was 'naked'.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Unfortunately Arab mare's head was not photoshopped, and neither was she culled. I believe she had a deformity called monkey-jaw, which together with her extreme dish made her look freakish. She is deceased now, but was much celebrated when she was alive, and even after her death frozen embryos were foaled out. 

Here's the website I got the picture from: http://kakagiarabians.com/namusca.htm


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

2horses said:


> Unfortunately Arab mare's head was not photoshopped, and neither was she culled. I believe she had a deformity called monkey-jaw, which together with her extreme dish made her look freakish. She is deceased now, but was much celebrated when she was alive, and even after her death frozen embryos were foaled out.
> 
> Here's the website I got the picture from: http://kakagiarabians.com/namusca.htm


These breeder(s) totally ruined a great breed for the almight $$$$ and ribbons.:censored

And I see... they no longer show the deformed "sea horse" foals on their site.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I wouldn't say the Arabian breed, or even just the Arab show horses are ruined by a few breeders who took some things to an extreme. There are many Arabian breeders who are still breeding correctly conformed, usable horses who can perform quite well in their disciplines. The grey mare pictured above is the only example I've seen or heard of that has such an extreme deformity.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I had Arabs back in the 70's and 80's.... during the mid 80's I saw the size and nuttiness increase in the show horses in this breed. These animals won, and so everyone had to try their hand at it. Beautiful true to type Arab's that were 13.3 to 14.3 hands.. rose to 16 hands, they got a lot more hyper too. I won't say his name but I saw a well know Arab stallion showed where I was living at the time... he had been known for attacking and hurting people but because he won a lot, they allowed it.
Showing in breed shows, isn't always the best for a breed.

Then I got to see and be around the tiny Khemosabi the bay Arabian stallion, he was wonderful in temperament but still the small traditionally sized one. He was shorter than my 14.2 hand Arab gelding.
Yes, a few breeders refused to follow the crowd but from what I could personally see.. only a few did this.

Many Arabs now.. look more like Saddlebreds(and not talking about the National Show horses)... same with many of the once wonderful traditional Morgans and so on. So many people can ruin an already good breed for flash, bling, ribbons and so on.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I had the pleasure of working with one of Khemosabi's sons, Khemoyim! Such a delightful gentleman. My parent's also owned a Padron son; Padron's Finale. He was a sweet horse with a nervous disposition, but just wanted to please.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Bergere, I had two Khemosabi grandsons that I bred and raised in the mid 90s and I didn't see that kind of breeding you're describing around here. Even the Arabs that are being bred now range in height from 14h to 15.3 or so, with, I would say, the large majority of them being under 15h.

Also, I just heard from an Arab breeder that Arabian registrations dropped to only about 3,000 horses last year, and I recently read that the AQHAs registration numbers dropped to about 115,000 (down from more than a decade of registering 150,000 QHs a year). I would hope that by breeding fewer horses, people are breeding quality horses.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

San Diego and Southern CA. 
Big hot bed of how to change the breed to win more ribbons.
Spent a lot of time at the Del Mar shows.
Good friend worked at one of the biggest and most opulent Arab breeding barns in Southern CA. 
And there were a lot of such breeders in these areas. Many of these places had dirty little secrets... they were no better than puppy mills, keeping their opps and non show quality horses in a different area where they were sent to slaughter. Won't of believed it if I didn't see it with my own eyes.

There was a couple of breeders that didn't do that kind of thing but one of them still had 100 Arabs on 10 acres. The other was Khemosabi's place.. they both had some Quality animals.

These big Arab barns was why I ended up working for the Andy barn. Because she did not breed like many of the Arab breeders in the area. Each breeding was very thought out and quality over quantity.

I know it is different in different parts of the country. Same with riding styles and so on.

You are lucky not to have such breeding issues in your area.

Oh and the Mane Event in Springfield MA... Morgans, looked like Saddlebreds, Arabs looked like Saddlebreds... etc..ect... If people want saddlebred looking horses no matter what the breed... why not just get a Saddlebred!! I mean.. seriously....


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I agree, Bergere I adore Arabians- the old type Arab is one of the most versatile horses on the planet. The first horse I trained was a Morab and the old gelding I buried last summer was too, in between I had the Crabbet gelding, a mostly Egyptian mare, a few other cross breds. I loathe what some breeders have done to the Morgans as well. It makes my heart hurt.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

SFM in KY said:


> Oddly enough, I've heard that much the same thing 'may' have happened back in the 1950/1960 era with the heavy importation of Polish Arabs ... Bask was probably one of the most famous examples. He looked more "Arab" than this horse, but he was 16 hands at a time when a 'big' Arab might have been 15 hands.


http://ranchcardoso.biz/Horses/Bloodlines/bask_arabian_1956.html

14.3 according to what I have read. If you look at some of the more famous photos of him under saddle it is clear he is no where near 16 hands unless his rider is 7 ft tall.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Arab, huh? I've got no use for Arabs, but I'd be seen on that horse.

Purebred? I don't think so. But very nice looking.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw Bask when he was first imported. I don't remember him as being over 15 hands or so, but La Croix's kept their feet long and used heavy shoes, so he might have been, shod. La Croix's and their trainer had very long legs, rode way back with their legs extended so they would have looked big on any horse. What impressed me about Bask was that he was very narrow--I could not put my hand flat between his front legs.
IMO La Croix's did a lot to hurt the Arabian breed. They were the first to make the horses an "investment", and the huge prices they and others were getting at auctions were often due to many of the horses being sold to friend and family, with a few suckers here and there. It made the horses look like a good investment, but was not an honest reflection of the value of the horses. With the kind of money people had invested winning at any cost became paramount.

There is a book--And Miles To Go. It is the story of General Patton saving the Polish Arabians and the Lipazzans from the Spanish Riding School at the end of WWII so the Russians couldn't eat them. It tells the story of Witez II, who was imported into the US and is in many Arabian backgrounds.


----------

